# Does anyone in the Northern VA/DC area...



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Know of any good local sources for terrarium plants?

Thanks!


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly I get most of my stuff from Walmart, Lowes and Home Depot.
Just gotta wash them off really good.

Walmart used to carry some decent broms and cryptanthus but havent seen any in a while.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Heartbreak7 said:


> Know of any good local sources for terrarium plants?
> Thanks!


Might be a drive for you, but here in Frederick, MD we are blessed with a little nursery which has a great selection of everything that could go in a terrarium. Its called Dutch Plant Farm.
Regards,
Scott


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I would also recommend  Al's Orchid Greenhouse in Leesburg for a local source - there are a lot more plants at the location than are listed on the website. They have a number of terrarium suitable orchids, of course. There is also a little Bonsai GH near Tysons Corner,  Wolf Trap Nursery, they have a decent amount of smaller terrarium plants. Those are the best places I know of in NOVA, other than HD, Lowes. 

Welcome to DB!! 

Mike


----------

